# Health news 26th January 2011



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2011)

*Questions raised over 'GP bonus system'*
The GP bonus system has been called into question after research suggests it has had no real impact on the treatment of high blood pressure. Family doctors are paid bonuses - worth up to a third of their pay - for hitting certain performance targets.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12274602 

*Common weed petty spurge 'could treat' skin cancer*
Sap from the common garden weed petty spurge appears to treat non-melanoma skin cancers, experts are reporting in the British Journal of Dermatology. But they tell patients not to "try it at home" since the treatment is still experimental and can irritate the skin.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12275507


----------

